# Re: Malvern Show. Very sad news.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Malvern Show. Very sad news.*

I just received a PM from our member Pesco, who some of you will have met at Stratford (and elsewhere) demonstrating his excellent >> Ezetow << motorbike trailer - the one with the rotating wheels so reversing is no problem at all.

I can only copy his PM here, and wish him all the very best from all of us for a quick and speedy return to good health.

"Hi Dave, I don,t know how to say this so I will tell you the bad news straight out, 
Is it possible to let everyone know that I won,t be at Malvern, I had a scan last week and the hospital have found a tumour on my pancreas, it don,t look good, I will get more info next week, and will continue as long as possible making the trailers. but I won,t make the show. I won,t be going down without a fight

All the best Mike. "

What can anyone say, other than to wish you well Mike!!

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sad*

Hello Zebedee,

Never met the Man but wish him all the Best.

Nice of you to post here.

Trev


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know Mike but I wish him all the best.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We are both very sorry to hear Mike's bad news,we wish good health for him in the very near future.
Sylke


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Can't life be sh*tty at times!  

All we can do is wish Pesco all the best and hope his determination to fight his illness gains positive results.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

All the best to Mike, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dave, 

Mike, all the very best with the problems you're facing and all of our very best wishes! 

Keith and Ros


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Truly sorry to hear the bad news. Please add my best wishes and hope all goes well.

Don


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you successful treatment Mike.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Thinking of you mike and we hope the treatment goes well.

Jakki & Brian


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

If Steve Jobs can fight it so can you 
all the best, Loving thoughts
Josie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*sad news*

Greetings,

Both Chris and I were saddened to hear the news from Mike Dave, it is difficult to understand at times how are pathways through life can change so rapidly.

Here's hoping that because they have fund the tumour early enough they can investigate further and offer suitable treatment, but tell him to hang in there, don't let it take over him.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news about your tumour, but good to see that you are remaining positive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Dave.

Mike - we're with you on the fight.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

HI 

Were new to MHF and I don't know mike, but having a close friend who also had a pancreatic tumour and is suffering Non Hodgkins Lymphoma,
was treated for it, and soon after treatment his tumour had dissipated and has now gone. So stay positive. He suprised the Doctors and we hope you will to. 
Best of luck to you Mike


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to heat the bad news Mike. Stay positive and push for early treatment.

Good luck,

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, thanks for posting.

Although Mike and I have never met, I do wish him well in his fight ahead, and hope that he remains positive, and is able to continue producing what looks like a well engineered piece of kit. I know someone who has purchased one and is very pleased with it.

Good luck Mike.

Jock.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thinking of you Mike.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pancreas*

This is indeed sad news and it will be a trying time.
For what its worth my mother had a tumor on her Pancreas when she was 38 they changed what was then the approach and she is now 86.

Steve


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

All the best Mike to you and all who support you....Our thoughts are with you all


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Mike,

How dare it do this to you !

As reported before, it can be beaten - so the very best of luck with your treatment.

Stay positive, you _are_ going to beat this, you just need some help from the specialists.

Hope that all goes well, and we are with the others here thinking of you.

Leo & Penny


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Never met but all the best fight it all the way


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Mike

Stay positive and let the medics do their stuff.

I had a problems with my pancreas a few years back (not a tumour). Seven years on and with only 4% of the original bit still functioning I've just bought myself a new mountain bike.

Best wishes

Mike


----------

